# Anyone Done an A-B PQ Test HDMI vs. Component?



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has done an A-B HD picture quality comparison test of their HDMI vs. Component video outputs on their 211K or 222K?

Michael


----------



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

Michael1 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has done an A-B HD picture quality comparison test of their HDMI vs. Component video outputs on their 211K or 222K?
> 
> Michael


I have done this on my 211K. I can see a differences in sharpness and detail with HDMI. It is not huge but it is noticeable. I am not saying I prefer the HDMI however just that there is a difference.

Russ


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Michael1 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has done an A-B HD picture quality comparison test of their HDMI vs. Component video outputs on their 211K or 222K?Michael


For me there is not enough difference to be worth bothering over. When I get 'into' a show or movie I totally forget about what the picture looks like unless of course it gets really bad.

I have a 622 connected Component and a 722 connected HDMI, or is it the other way around(?) My Harmony remote remembers the correct input so I don't have to worry about or remember which is which. Both result in a picture that is virtually the same for me when viewing a 52inch LCD screen at 10-15 feet.


----------

